# Build Your Own Travel Trailer



## rpc625 (May 22, 2002)

Check out this site:
http://BuildYourOwnTravelTrailer.irv2.com

Watch a 25' Custom travel trailer beeing built !
Information on plans & Blueprints available !


----------



## fjohn56 (May 22, 2002)

Build Your Own Travel Trailer

This is really a pretty neat website. I was checking it out a couple of weeks ago when I just happened to run across it. I wouldn't want to do it myself, but I am sure that there are those that would; and will. I still think that it would cost a fortune, and you would have to get a wholesalers license to buy from the manufacturers for the appliances and cupboards. It still would probably be cheaper, though, than buying from a dealer/or manufacturer.
  John   Keep RVing!!!


----------



## rpc625 (May 28, 2002)

Build Your Own Travel Trailer

I figured the cost should run between $8,000 to $10,000 without appling for a wholesalers license. But I would most likely only save less than 10% off the products.  You need to buy in quantity to realy save.  The reason for building it myself is that I didn't like what is out there.  I can also save about 25% off the above if I go with used products, but opted for for new as this will be a camper to use for years and years !
Thanks,
bob


----------

